# Magnuson or Procharger



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I need to make a decision shortly, Magnuson TVS 2300 or Pro Charger? I like both systems and they both make great power. I have an 05 M6 car with 43k, installing LT headers, poly engine mounts, trans mounts, diff mount tomorrow. I have ported throttle body and Volant CAI. Car will have full dyno tune as well. I would like the most power and torque from 2000-5000 rpm. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Go with TVS 2300. Power and torque are greater at low end rpms. Procharger builds to its target rpm for power. In other words, the moment you hit the pedal with maggie, power is there. Install is also easier with the maggie.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You also gotta remember that the torque from a roots blower will be way too much down low to hook up. I have a TVS 1320 with a 2.6 pulley on a 2.0l 4 banger. The car won't even hook until 3rd gear. Roasting the tires at 60 mph doesn't win races. Roots are great on smaller engines that don't produce torque.
Ls motors need more help up top than down low.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do Procharger. Just last might my buddys S2000, a week after install, is having issues. Oil in the intake and somehow the stud that holds a pully into the block literally snapped. This was all within the week of it being installed.

I guess you can say my one experience with one, and it wasn't the best.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Magnuson TVS 2300 on order, install, dyno tune awaiting. Hoping to make 500/500 RWHP/Torque.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

SWGOAT said:


> Magnuson TVS 2300 on order, install, dyno tune awaiting. Hoping to make 500/500 RWHP/Torque.


Mind if I ask where you ordered it from and @ what price? Looking to buy one myself and obviously save a little cash. Ignorant businesses down here want 7150.00 + shipping.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I purchased with install and dyno tune package from shop in Mn, so it is hard to say what the real price because labor charges are included. Quote has parts at 6,623.00, TVS 2300 satin pro kit, 65lb injectors, two pulley sizes. I purchased as complete install and tune.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

stephen77375 said:


> Mind if I ask where you ordered it from and @ what price? Looking to buy one myself and obviously save a little cash. Ignorant businesses down here want 7150.00 + shipping.


 Buying thru a Magnasun dealer will generally get you a better price. Also even if you install yourself, you will need to have it tuned. Pricing will vary from different parts of the country, but an estimate for dyno tune would be $500-$700.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

SWGOAT said:


> Magnuson TVS 2300 on order, install, dyno tune awaiting. Hoping to make 500/500 RWHP/Torque.


 You will reach the 500/500 without even blinking an eye. My guess you will reach those numbers with only about 6-7 lbs of boost. My 112HH is at 515/530 with 9 lbs of boost.


----------



## Civenegas85 (May 10, 2011)

I'm kind of sad that I got to this thread so late, I installed a pro-charger D1-SC on my M6 05 GTO @ 65K and I couldn't be happier with the performance. Given that our cars produce 400/400 (LS2) at the crank stock, low end torque shouldn't really be a huge concern unless you plan on dragging from a stop every time. All that torque and small rear wheel wells = tire spin/hop. Given the weight of our monsters, rolling starts is usually where we shine the most. With my D1, I was able to get up to 12 psi on the "stock" pulley and put down around 551/539 to the wheels. Sad to say, the high compression and high boost helped me roll a bearing, I would still say the Pro-Charger is super efficient at producing awesome power, but self installation is a beast. This also makes the car more of a sleeper compared to the also AWESOME sound you get from a roots type. Plus you get a sweet front mount with the Pro-Charger. But you ordered yours already. So this is my 2 cents.

My other mods were: Kooks LT 1 3/4" x 3", 3" Catless Mids, 2.5" Maganaflow X-over and mufflers, TR6 sparkers, and a dynotune....need to plan out the forged internals now...I'm thinking 408..any thoughts


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Im running a procharger... should be pushing 800 hp


----------

